# just moved to Bologna...



## emabor

Hello all people in here, 

I have just moved to Bologna due to my work for a one year period. I don't have many friends apart from the work colleagues who are almost always busy to go out for a drink, not even considering any activities over the weekends. 

So if there are any English speaking people in Bologna I would be very very happy if you get in touch. Am female, 28 years with a variety of interests...
As well, am originally from Czech republic so multilingual too  

Have a great day!

Ciao Ema


----------



## chrisgreenlax

*Bologna!*

It is where i want to move. I am an american but have italian citizenship and am planning on moving to Italy. Bologna is my favorite Italian City. What companies/Industries are there that might hire native English speakers? (I speak good Italian but am not 100% fluent, yet)

Hope you are enjoying your stay there.

Chris


----------



## emabor

chrisgreenlax said:


> It is where i want to move. I am an american but have italian citizenship and am planning on moving to Italy. Bologna is my favorite Italian City. What companies/Industries are there that might hire native English speakers? (I speak good Italian but am not 100% fluent, yet)
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your stay there.
> 
> Chris


Chris, 

it´s lovely city to live in although I can imagine living in Abruzzo as well! Have recently done travelling to the south by car and Emilia-Romagna seems to be the most boring region, possibly because I have grown up in the mountains and the land around is rather flat. 
Am sorry I won´t be able to advice you on the job prospects, I work for an Italian company but only because I have been forced onto them as a joint venture liason ) Speaking for myself, coming from the English mentality I have struggled a bit to adjust myself to the more relaxed pace, as a high flying Londoner I have been used to a lot of stress and immedate solutions, in Italy people seem to have more laid back approach (at occasions). Teaching is definitely an option, I attend language school to learn Italian and there are few foreigners teaching there. 
Just one thing - Bologna as a university city tends to be quite pricey when it comes to the accomodation issues so be prepared to share... I have been generally surprised how expensive Italy is compared to UK with certain things but then, taking into the consideration the recent currency slides..no wonder. 

Regarding your move to Italy - please do your homework well before you make the move, an extra bit of research and planning can make whole lot of difference! Let me know if you decide to pop in for a summer holiday, I can meet you for some gelato!

Ema


----------



## SuzieN

How is food in Bologna ?


----------



## bahamut

SuzieN said:


> How is food in Bologna ?


I live in Abruzzo, otherwise I would have enjoyed a lot speaking with you. If you take a trip around Pescara let me know


----------



## emabor

SuzieN said:


> How is food in Bologna ?


I think they call this city 'fat Bologna'...not sure why though hehehe!! No, seriously, all my diet plans and eating salads is pointless whenever I wander around some nice cosy trattoria and try some home made cooking, this is seriously good! And add some gelato for dessert and all the promises are broken. I have began eating food that I used to hate in UK, simply because it's all nice and fresh and tastes so good  My English friends are hooked on the biscuits by now, my family in Czech republic love the local sausages and pastry...I have given up on living healthy food lifestyle!! ))


----------



## emabor

bahamut said:


> I live in Abruzzo, otherwise I would have enjoyed a lot speaking with you. If you take a trip around Pescara let me know


What a pity! Was around twice already on my trips down to Brindisi....although got to admit that Pescara is not exactly the nearest city to Bologna  But there is something about Abruzzo that is just breathtaking for me. 

What do you do for living over there?


----------



## bfaye

I am moving to Bologna in Oct 2009, I do love the city more than I even admit to. It's pretty exciting to be moving but a little scary since I don't know Italian. Luckily, my fiance will be around to help me with that and our 2 years old son should pick it up pretty easy .. I envy him!!!


----------

